
Prism, a new experiment from Mozilla Labs, lets users split web applications out of the browser - nickb
http://labs.mozilla.com/2007/10/prism/
======
michaelneale
Notice the cheek of the adobe guy for musing about supporting offline storage
as being non standard, then pimping the very proprietary and platform limited
AIR (let alone flash).

~~~
ed
I think Mike's absolutely right. There's nothing inherently better about
Mozilla's efforts simply because they're non-profit.

You gotta hand it to Mike Chambers though; if there's one thing he's good at,
it's spending all day on the internet googling Adobe.

~~~
michaelneale
lol ! Yes some people are just everywhere.

Well its was more the use of words that offended me. There is something
"better" in that mozilla is a non profit committed (and with a track record)
of delivering free (in every sense) software. They would only go beyond a
standard when they really really really had to (and only until standards
caught up).

I do respect adobes chops in the user interface space though, I just think
their attitudes to open source (rather, their current leaderships attitudes)
are a little pre-historic.

------
mov
Well, I think we have something like that with the Apple Dashboard, it uses
WebKit to run some HTML+CSS+JS code on the desktop. At the near future I
believe WebKit, Prism and other "embeddable browsers" will be at any kind of
place running our web applications.

------
euccastro
Great, we're getting closer and closer to reinventing the OS and the window
manager.

------
zurla
if you use a mac and gmail, check out mailplane. it's like this but better for
gmail

------
edw519
F11. There, done.

~~~
some
F11 also resizes the window to fullscreen. The aim of this project seems to be
slightly different: Run Firefox without toolbars.

Still, it sounds crazy to have a dedicated project for this. I would think a
commandline-option for firefox would be enough.

~~~
yters
The reddit thread on this has a very insightful analysis of the project's
importance.

~~~
icey
Maybe I'll save someone a little searching:

<http://programming.reddit.com/info/5z4xs/comments/>

~~~
yters
Yeah, sorry, I was pressed for time.

------
michaelneale
I like it. Very very cool. Kudos to Mozilla.

------
falsestprophet
This is a very disorienting idea.

